# Canvas Frames



## Snowblondie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Looking for some advice on how some of you might add some frames to your work?


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

I think you should choose black frame for this painting


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Snowblondie and buiduchoabdh.

Your picture is great Snowblondie. It has an Oriental feel about it. I never frame my paintings, it would get too expensive for me. But I totally agree with Buiduchoadbdh that a simple black frame would look wonderful.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I really like this painting and I agree, simple black.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Snowblondie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking for some advice on how some of you might add some frames to your work?


 I would go with a black modern simple black frame.A wide one...The background is very simple and light so the black wide frame would capture the entire scene very well.


----------



## kevincopeland (Aug 1, 2015)

I think the best option is to transform this artwork into [seriously?] frames. As, canvas prints remain for a longer duration and one can also use these paintings for decoration of houses.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah black frames would go fine with it but whether wide or slim depends on the size of the painting. I read somewhere that wide frames are better suited for larger art and small art looks better in slimmer frames.


----------

